# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مبحث فشار رو یاد نمی‌گیرم

## _Aramesh_

سلام دوستان وقت بخیر .
من دوسال پشت کنکور موندم و هردو سال مبحث فشار رو حذف کردم . حالا امسال تصمیم گرفتم بخونمش اما هرچقدر درسنامه رو میخونم یادش نمی‌گیرم و نمیتونم تست هاش رو بزنم .
میشه اگه کانالی دارید که یه دبیرخوب این مبحث رو تدریس می‌کنه برام بفرستید ؟

----------


## paariisa

سلام دو تا کانال برات فرستادم تو خصوصی . اگه اومدن که خوبه . اگه نه پیام بده بهم

----------


## paariisa

> سلام دو تا کانال برات فرستادم تو خصوصی . اگه اومدن که خوبه . اگه نه پیام بده بهم


خب خوبه برات اومده

----------


## mahdi_artur

دوست عزیز فشار فقط یه مبحث سخت داره اونم لوله های u شکل که اون هم فقط وقتی سخت میشه که یه طرف لوله تغییر ارتفاع بخوان بقیه مباحثش با یه دسته بندی درست درمون قابل فهم و درک و یادگیریه.

پیشنهاد من در فشار
مطالعه درسنامه شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز+حل تعداد فراوانی تست از تمام مباحث غیر لوله های u شکل. (تا وقتی حداقل 400 تست حل نکردی انتظار نداشته باش چیزی یاد گرفته باشی) 
بعدش میتونی بری جلسه 7 و 8 کلاس فیزیک سالیانه 1401 (پارسال) ذهبی رو ببینی که خیلی شیک و مجلسی لوله های u شکل رو تزریق کنه مغزت و مرحله آخر صرفا حل تمام تست های کنکور لوله های u شکل چند سال اخیر (به هیچ عنوان تکرار می کنم به هیچ عنوان خارج از سوالات کنکورش لازم نیست و سوال تالیفی از این مبحث حل نکن چون آشفته ات میکنه)

این مراحل که طی شد و حالا یه جمع بندی مشتی خواستی برو تلگرام جلسه 1 تا 3 (یا 4 دقیق خودت بایستی ببینی تا کجا) کلاس فیزیک باباخانی امسال رو تماشا کن جوری تمام سوالات فشار رو برات دسته بندی و تیپ بندی میکنه که حال بیای تازه بفهمی جمع بندی فیزیک یعنی چی ولی قبل طی کردن مراحلی که گفتم هیچ فایده ای نداره دیدن کلاسش. (داخل تلگرام سرچ کن کلاس فیزیک باباخانی میاد جلسات فشارش)

یه نکته هم بگم:
امسال نیروهای بین مولکولی و فشار در شاره (برنولی) افتاده داخل حذفیات ولی برنولی رو حتما بخون فقط نیروهای بین مولکولی اگه وقت نداری نیازی نیست (اونم چیزی نیست البته)


نکته آخر:
یاد گرفتن فیزیک و ریاضی فقط با فکر کردن و نوشتنه. ساعت ها کلاس ببینی ولی دست به قلم حداقل 5 تا دفتر 100 برگ پر از کثافت کربن نکنی از نظر من نه از نظر کسی که رفته فیزیک کنکور بالای 60 زده هیچ کاری نکردی.

موفق باشی

----------


## _Aramesh_

> دوست عزیز فشار فقط یه مبحث سخت داره اونم لوله های u شکل که اون هم فقط وقتی سخت میشه که یه طرف لوله تغییر ارتفاع بخوان بقیه مباحثش با یه دسته بندی درست درمون قابل فهم و درک و یادگیریه.
> 
> پیشنهاد من در فشار
> مطالعه درسنامه شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز+حل تعداد فراوانی تست از تمام مباحث غیر لوله های u شکل. (تا وقتی حداقل 400 تست حل نکردی انتظار نداشته باش چیزی یاد گرفته باشی) 
> بعدش میتونی بری جلسه 7 و 8 کلاس فیزیک سالیانه 1401 (پارسال) ذهبی رو ببینی که خیلی شیک و مجلسی لوله های u شکل رو تزریق کنه مغزت و مرحله آخر صرفا حل تمام تست های کنکور لوله های u شکل چند سال اخیر (به هیچ عنوان تکرار می کنم به هیچ عنوان خارج از سوالات کنکورش لازم نیست و سوال تالیفی از این مبحث حل نکن چون آشفته ات میکنه)
> 
> این مراحل که طی شد و حالا یه جمع بندی مشتی خواستی برو تلگرام جلسه 1 تا 3 (یا 4 دقیق خودت بایستی ببینی تا کجا) کلاس فیزیک باباخانی امسال رو تماشا کن جوری تمام سوالات فشار رو برات دسته بندی و تیپ بندی میکنه که حال بیای تازه بفهمی جمع بندی فیزیک یعنی چی ولی قبل طی کردن مراحلی که گفتم هیچ فایده ای نداره دیدن کلاسش. (داخل تلگرام سرچ کن کلاس فیزیک باباخانی میاد جلسات فشارش)
> 
> یه نکته هم بگم:
> ...


چقدر عالی توضیح دادی خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (45): 
من برای فیزیک میکروطلایی گاج رو کار میکنم و تا الان هرمبحثی رو از درسنامه اش خوندم کاملا یاد گرفتم . اما این فشار رو چون کاملا فراموش کردم خیلی توش به مشکل برخوردم .
و تست هم فکر کنم تا الان همش بیست یا سی تا زده باشم اما فقط به تست های ساده میتونم جواب بدم با تست هایی که ایده جدید دارن به مشکل برمی‌خورم و مجبورم درسنامه رو بخونم بعد برگردم دوباره حلش کنم . 
تا اینکه امروز بابت اینکه هیچ پیشرفتی ندارم کلافه شدم با خودم گفتم نکنه فقط دارم الکی تست ها رو حفظ میکنم 
پس بازم به تست زدن و تحلیل کردن ادامه میدم

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> سلام دوستان وقت بخیر .
> من دوسال پشت کنکور موندم و هردو سال مبحث فشار رو حذف کردم . حالا امسال تصمیم گرفتم بخونمش اما هرچقدر درسنامه رو میخونم یادش نمی‌گیرم و نمیتونم تست هاش رو بزنم .
> میشه اگه کانالی دارید که یه دبیرخوب این مبحث رو تدریس می‌کنه برام بفرستید ؟


خب من فیزیک پارسالو ۷۰ زدم با اینکه میتونستم صد هم بزنم ولی تایم کم آوردم
ببین من واس فیزیک هیچی تست نزدم ... باورت میشه؟
کاری ک بهت میگمو بکن 
برو درسنامه میکروطلایی بخون واو ب واو سوالاشو حل کن خودت فرمولاشو بالا پاینن کن بعدش اصل مطلب هر بخشو خلاصه بنویس ک کلا ی صفحه بیشتر نشه
من خلاصه فیزیکم خونست فردا میفرستم برات همشو
بعد اینکه خوندی برو فیلم ۶۰۴۰ فیزیک حرف آخر ببین تو کانال وحید زارعی همش مجانی گذاشته برو دانلود کن بهت نقشه راه میده قشنگ میفهمی
در مورد فشار هم ک آخه فقط یه فرمول داره اونم رو جی هاش !!!
بقیه فرمول هارو حفظ نکن چون خودت باید بسازیشون تو ذهنت
در مورد لوله u شکل هم ی راه حل بلدم ولی توضیحیه و نمیشه گفت 
اینو از میلاد گندمی یاد گرفتم ببین میتونی تدریس فشارشو پیدا کنی یا ن زیاد هم مهم نیست
در مورد درصد پارسالم هم فقط چون تست نزده بودم کند بودم نتونستم سوال بیشتر حل کنم

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Aramesh_


سلام دوستان وقت بخیر .
من دوسال پشت کنکور موندم و هردو سال مبحث فشار رو حذف کردم . حالا امسال تصمیم گرفتم بخونمش اما هرچقدر درسنامه رو میخونم یادش نمی‌گیرم و نمیتونم تست هاش رو بزنم .
میشه اگه کانالی دارید که یه دبیرخوب این مبحث رو تدریس می‌کنه برام بفرستید ؟


سلام پری عزیز

برای فیزیک اولا باید منبع مناسب داشته باشی

یعنی کتابی نباشه که سوالات فضایی و خارج از گود داشته باشه

که مطمئنم شما منبعت مناسبه

شما ابتدا باید از پایه ترین قسمت اون مبحث شروع کنی به خوندن تا ریشه اتو محکم کنی

یعنی اول کتاب درسی رو مفهمومی بخون و تک تک تمرین ها و مثال ها رو حل کن

بعد برو سراغ کمک درسی درسنامه رو مطالعه کن و مثالهاشو حل کن

البته الان که میری سراغ درسنامه راحت تر عبور میکنی چون همون مباحث کتابه به همراه بیان دیگه و چند نکته ی جانبی

این موارد که تموم شد

شروع کن تست زدن و زمان نگیر

اموزشی برو جلو

سوال که میبینی یه گیر توش داری حالا میتونه سوال غلط یا نزده و یا سوالی  باشه که تو درست زدی اما به سختی و بعد از گیر هایی که داشنی 

باید برسی کنی علتی که گره داشتی چی بوده

بی دقتی بوده؟
تسلط کم رو یه مبحث بوده؟
نکته ای یادت رفته؟
نکته ی جدیدی داره؟
سوالو خوب نخوندی؟

و...

و گره کار و اونجایی که ایراد داشتی رو یادداشت  کن(اینو برای تست هر درس بتونی انجام بدی عالیه..تو تاپیک دانشکده ی انجمن  کامل توضیحش دادم حتما مطالعه کن)

و اون تست رو علامت گذاری کن 

حالا برای تست اموزشی نیاز نیست همشو بزنی

مثلا بیا زوج ها رو اموزشی بزن اول

خلاصه این قسمت رو که تموم کردی

بعد ی مدت برمیگردی برای مرور 

میای نکات رو بصورت جامع و کلی یه مرور میکنی و اون یادداشت هایی که برای تست های سری اول کردی رو میخونی

بعد میری سراغ تست های فرد(برای مثال)

و بصورت زمان دار میزنی

زمان دار هم به این صورت باشه که تو بدونی از چه ساعتی شروع کردی به حل کردن

و وقتی تموم شد ببینی چقدر زمان ازت گرفت

حالا به مرور زمانتو استانداردش کن



حالا که تست ها رو هم زدی باز تحلیل بصورت بالا انجام بده و عملکردتو بسنج

مسلما خیلی بهتر شدی

وقتی یه فصل با کتاب و منابع و تست تموم کردی یه چکیده ی کوتاه از اون فصل بنویس

ببین خیلی چکیده

یعنی اساسی ترین چیزای فصل 

اونو داشته باش برای مرور های بعد و جمع بندی

مورد مهم :در حین خوندن تمرکز رو ببر بالا و با تمام  هوش و حواست بخونش و همزمان که میخونی درکش کن اما وقتی فهمیدیش نیاز نیست  هی برگردی روش و وسواس پیدا کنی

تو تست ها هم مرورش میکنی هم تسلطت میره بالا و هم عیب هات مشخص میشن که رفعش کنی



*

----------

